# What kind of things to buy Adoption Social worker



## MrsKLC (May 17, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Just after a little advice. We have matching panel on 7th March and due to meet our little boy on the 15th March. Really want to buy both my social worker and little boys social worker a gift to say thankyou. What kind of things did you buy?
Also want to buy a gift from little boy to his foster carers who he has spent all of his life with, but just haven't a clue what to get

Thanks in advance
Karen xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Karen

Congratulations on your link.

We bought Willow Tree figures for both SWs, some chocs and for LAC SW a framed photo of DS.

For FC we bought flowers, chocs and a framed photo of DS.

Enjoy meeting your son.

OT x

Edited to say we waited til the AO as well.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

We waited until court before we gave the social workers their present (flowers).

We gave Cookie's foster carers a framed picture of her and some sweets for the other children in placement. I can't remember what else we gave Dinos, but we gave both sets a copy of the poem "There used to be so many of my Fingerprints to see". During intros we did hand prints with the children, then cut them out, stuck them to the poem and laminated them. We changed the poem slightly so one of the lines mentioned the Foster Carers but I can't for the life of me remember where! We gave them to the FC's to open after they had said goodbye for the last time. They were real tear jerkers!! 

You can also get card specially for Social Workers and Foster Carers 

http://www.foreverfamily.co.uk/

Bx

/links


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been thinking about this and thought would (when the time comes) send flowers to SW.....send to her office though, really big bunch, so her manager can see how great she is at her job! 

FCs - I like the idea of the photo in the frame..


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

It was flowers all round for me - sw x 2 and fc.  I gave them to them in person after ao.  I also send fc photos of ds and the odd letter and card.


----------

